# Interesting video about Trust



## TimesLikeThese (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought this was well done. And rather hypnotic to watch.

Why Trust Is Worth It - YouTube


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. Good video.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Just looked at the video 3x.. 

Very good video..

I'm actually going to have it keyed up for a therapy session tonight with the girlfriend..


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy cow was that woman strong. Good video, I had to watch twice because the first time I only watched the woman.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Hardtohandle said:


> Just looked at the video 3x..
> 
> Very good video..
> 
> I'm actually going to have it keyed up for a therapy session tonight with the girlfriend..


Therapy with a girlfriend. MC without the M. 

Glad to see others open to that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

